# IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m really not superstitious but... I can't explain this



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 9, 2010)

So about two weeks ago I was on the way back to my grandparentÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s house, in Portland, from a family reunion at the Oregon coast. I was a couple of hours ahead of everyone, so when I arrived there I had to let myself in with a hidden key. The house was freezing, but it is really old, around if not over 100 years old now, so it stays cool. Anyways, as I came in through the back door I heard a crash in the basement, loud and strange enough that I decided to look the door to the basement and outside, thinking Ã¢â‚¬Å“at least whatever it is it is trapped down there now.Ã¢â‚¬Â Moving on, assuming it was a rat or a raccoon, or at the freakiest, a person trying to get in (they have been robbed that way before), I tried to get my mind off it a pulled out my laptop to do work I needed to get done. I set the laptop up in my grandparentsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ dining room because it get a glint of wifi that I can steal from the neighbor (the room is pretty cool with beams and an old chandelier and believe it or not they bought the home for $12,000 back in the day! Cheap even then because it was falling apart and needed a lot of work). Well while my laptop was booting up I got up and began to pace around, walking over to the upright piano playing a few keys (horribly), and then proceeded to walk towards the living room. Well, as soon as I reached the carpet at the edge of the living room one loud key struck down on the pianÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ the hairs on the back of my neck stood up and I got instantly colderÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I was freaked outÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ How could a piano key play on its own? But I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to freak myself out so I grabbed a blanket for warmth then walked back over to the piano to explain to myself the logics of physics and how that could happen. I explored the piano and the way the keys fell or stuckÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ piano keys make a noise when they go down, not up (for a minute I thought maybe one had gotten stuck down), and then I realized the key that played was from the opposite side of the pianoÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I decided IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d have one of my smart relatives explain this to me when I was backÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ It was totally possible, right? So I sat down at my booted up laptop and started getting to work when I heard a click. I looked up, and right before my eyes, the door to the LATCHED china cabinet swung open! I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even think my first reaction was fear, I probably rubbed my eyes with my mouth open. Again, trying to be logical and calm I tried to replicate the eventÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ no avail, the cabinet was latched, stays latched, and I heard the latch come up. Still, I decided to ask my Grandma, Ã¢â‚¬Å“Your cabinet has trouble staying shut right?Ã¢â‚¬Â Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ Well no one could provide me any good answers, the cabinet never opens on its own, nothing was in the basement, and no one knew how a piano could play one note on its own. I think I successfully either scared my uber religious family into thinking I was possessed or they thought I was bonkersÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ My immediate family believed me. I had no reason to make any of this up for a good olÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ reunion prank. I keep thinking about it: if just one of those strange events would happened someone might tell there friends, but I had three very strange events happenÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ The cabinet opened before my eyes! Is there a physicist here? Can someone explain how three isolated crazy weird abnormal inexplicable events happened to me in the course of an hour? I hope this post makes senseÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ lol


PS people (girls/women) kept asking me, "Why didn't you run out of the house? I would have." Well, if I would have done that at the time I would have been admitting to myself the events were paranormal and then I would have really freaked myself out.. I've been in denial about all this stuff for a while... but it all did happen.


----------



## chadk (Aug 9, 2010)

Reminds me of that movie "what lies beneath" with harrison ford and mechelle pfieffer... Ghost does all these weird things to get her attention to warn her about her husband. She opens things, scares her with sounds and images, messes with her computer.... you get the idea, the usual 'ghost story' stuff...

But then you just have to ask... if the ghost really wanted to communicate with her, as they suggest in the movie, and she can make wierd things happen and things appear on the computer and such.... Why not just write a simple letter, type the message on the computer in plain english, appear and just talk to her, etc???? It would be so much easier and you wouldn't be scaring away the person you are trying to communicate with... But then it would make for a much shorter and much less scary movie....


----------



## pugsandkids (Aug 9, 2010)

I probably wouldve tried to rationalize it all too. Running out of the house would have been admitting defeat. I do believe that there are things we can't explain...


----------



## harris (Aug 9, 2010)

So what was it that crashed in the basement?


----------



## Missy (Aug 9, 2010)

I hear ya! I bought a 130 year old house 5 yr ago and now I am a believer in ghosts. My husband now is too. I have had a ghost hunters group here 2 times and both time they got EVP recordings. There is always unexplained things happening here almost daily. I am not scared at all even when my husband is away. I know this sounds crazy but I feel comfortable with the ghost and I never feel alone even when i am here by myself. I have had several friends stay the night because they thought I was making stuff up but all leave the next day a believer and have there own stories to tell. I have pics of my house on face book and I am trying to figure out how to download the EVP's.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing was crashed in the basement! Everything was perfect, and I forgot to mention that my fiance dropped me off and heard the crash before she left, then after she was gone the even spookier stuff happened. So I have a witness to the crash which has no evidence of anything disturbed downstairs...

PS Missy you should post your stuff that would be interesting


----------



## Isa (Aug 11, 2010)

Scaryyy!!! Wow you are brave!! If something like that would have happened to me, trust me, you would find me outside on the porch waiting for the people to arrive lol


----------



## Cameron (Aug 11, 2010)

that is so cool! it would be a BLAST to stay at that house for a while and see what all goes on!


----------



## Annieski (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought a lot about replying--- but then decided to anyway. Took some meditation classes as a young teen[ with my Mom--who we all believed was a "spiritualist" and Guided by a "higher power"].Learned a lot, even if most was for self growth and understanding. Hosted a seance,just after getting married [which scared the "you-know-what" out of my new husband]. There were 10 people, including the Medium, and none of us had meet her before that night. We all were visited by someone who had passed-on. I was the "earthly connection" for the Medium,once she went into trance. I had to keep my right-hand fingers in a bowl of regular tap water and the Medium had her left hand in the bowl at the same time. Everytime a new "spirit" joined the table for a visit, the water would increase in temp to hotter than it was before they came. Once their message was delivered and they left the table---the water returned to cold, until another Spirit came. Had it not been MY hand--- I'm not sure if I would have put creedence into the temp changes--but it was my hand and I do believe in Spiritual Energy. Should this occurance happen in the future, try to remain as calm and still as possible, and "mentally" ask if there is some kind of info that needs to be delivered. It could be that the "previous owner" just wants to acknowledge a great restoration of their former "home" or perhaps there is a place where a "hidden stash" has not been found and could PAY for the improvements. Just My Thoughts.


----------



## Isa (Aug 11, 2010)

Annieski said:


> I thought a lot about replying--- but then decided to anyway. Took some meditation classes as a young teen[ with my Mom--who we all believed was a "spiritualist" and Guided by a "higher power"].Learned a lot, even if most was for self growth and understanding. Hosted a seance,just after getting married [which scared the "you-know-what" out of my new husband]. There were 10 people, including the Medium, and none of us had meet her before that night. We all were visited by someone who had passed-on. I was the "earthly connection" for the Medium,once she went into trance. I had to keep my right-hand fingers in a bowl of regular tap water and the Medium had her left hand in the bowl at the same time. Everytime a new "spirit" joined the table for a visit, the water would increase in temp to hotter than it was before they came. Once their message was delivered and they left the table---the water returned to cold, until another Spirit came. Had it not been MY hand--- I'm not sure if I would have put creedence into the temp changes--but it was my hand and I do believe in Spiritual Energy. Should this occurance happen in the future, try to remain as calm and still as possible, and "mentally" ask if there is some kind of info that needs to be delivered. It could be that the "previous owner" just wants to acknowledge a great restoration of their former "home" or perhaps there is a place where a "hidden stash" has not been found and could PAY for the improvements. Just My Thoughts.



Really intersting post, thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Aug 11, 2010)

These things are nothing new to me Jordan. I live in "Historic Richmond Town". We find Indian head spears in the woods all the time. The houses are from the 1600's and the graveyard behind the church ....all of the stones are from that era. We have spirits that have been seen in windows of the houses and have been written up in the paper. Certain times of the year my doorbell rings constantly and we had to disassemble it a few times. My kids electronic games would go off in the middle of the night. The TV has gone off or on. Crazy.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Annieski, if there is a hidden stash of treasure I need some training from you 

Terryo, that's so old! The West Coast is so lame, here 100-150 years old is amazing lol

PS Chad, I totally forgot about that movie, but then ghosts wouldn't have any fun if they were direct  And who knows what strings are attached


----------



## chadk (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, somone needs to start training all these spirits to communicate properly. Slamming doors, playing with electronics, showing glimpses of themselves, making people cold, etc are just not appopriate ways to communicate in this day and age. Did they lose some IQ points when they died? For 1, they aren't doing a good job of just being scary, or nobody would live in those houses or those towns... And 2, they are not doing a good job of telling folks where the secret money stash was hidden, or whatever, otherwise it wouldn't be such a confusing game. So I guess the spirit survived, and the brain died??


----------



## Isa (Aug 11, 2010)

I love this thread  It is scary but very interesting!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2010)

The house I live in was built in the 1950's and my daughter's family used to live here. My grand daughter was born here and at the time we traded houses she was about 16 years old. She swore that there was a spirit in her bedroom. Her bedroom is now my library. I have book cases on all four walls and a couch so I can sit in there and read. But because of her spirit (and even today when she comes to visit and she's now 23 years old or so, she still says there's a spirit in that room), I am uncomfortable in there and only go into the room to get a book or file some books away.

I know its not reasonable to assume that the spirit would stay in one room, but I don't feel the rest of the house is "haunted," and neither does my grand daughter.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Very strange


----------



## Laura (Aug 11, 2010)

If anyone wants to join a ghost hunter.. Spencer Hughes on Facebook.. He is also a radio talk show host.. 
he does hunts. EVP recording etc.. 
My grandmother had soem very intersting things happen to her... she was able to see and communicate to a point with 'spirits'... creepy stuff.. but I belive in it.. just not sure Id want to Experience it!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone going to come out to Oregon? Check out my grandma's house?


----------



## bettinge (Aug 11, 2010)

Before I read this I thought for sure you must have seen Jesus on your tortoises plastron or something!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure that was in his dish of oatmeal!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2010)

Note to self, when I die learn to communicate effectivily with people.


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2010)

Jordan there's no doubt in my mind that these things happened to you. I do believe in these things that people are posting about.  I just wanted to know why you girlfriend didn't go to your reunion with you?



Candy said:


> Jordan there's no doubt in my mind that these things happened to you. I do believe in these things that people are posting about.  I just wanted to know why you girlfriend didn't go to your reunion with you?




Never mind Jordan I just reread the your thread to my son and I misread it to begin with. I guess your girlfriend did go with you.


----------



## chadk (Aug 11, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Note to self, when I die learn to communicate effectivily with people.



Or, you can just find some strange old lady out at some remote compound in western washington and let her channel your communications to her followers while she makes millions off the gullible. Or, find some wierd voodoo or gypsy chick on a 900 number and ask her to communicate for you to one of her random callers. Clearly that is the logical thing to do.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> Jordan there's no doubt in my mind that these things happened to you. I do believe in these things that people are posting about.  I just wanted to know why you girlfriend didn't go to your reunion with you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes she came  Did I write girlfriend? I mean fiancee! 

PS you all failed to explain my events


----------

